# Is "Large boned" a good characteristic?



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

I was looking around and there was a classified add for two puppies which were being sold. It said: "Our puppies purchase good characters (I think they meant characteristics, but not sure) such as big bones"

Just wondering: Are big bones "good", bad, or does it matter at all?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's a personal preference. I like good bone, however I do a lot of higher impact sports like agility and flyball so large/thick bone is not really practical for me or my dogs. I don't like GSDs that look too fine, but they don't have to have exceptionally large bone.


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

So it isn't a health issue?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No, just a personal preference.


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Okay, thanks! : )


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Kopper has heavy, substantial bone. Rocky has finer bones. Just personal preference.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

True "Big Bone" is not a health issue, but be weary. A lot of BYB's will advertise their dogs as large and big boned which means 1 of 3 things 1) The Parents are overweight 2) The parents are over sized above the standard and 3) possibly 1 and 2 combined. If this is the case, then yes it can relate to health problem.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Personal preference. I prefer a dog with more bone (looks) but athletic in size - like my Kastle  100% biased obviously


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Danielle609 said:


> True "Big Bone" is not a health issue, but be weary. A lot of BYB's will advertise their dogs as large and big boned which means 1 of 3 things 1) The Parents are overweight 2) The parents are over sized above the standard and 3) possibly 1 and 2 combined. If this is the case, then yes it can relate to health problem.


Excellent point. My "big boned" boy has noticeably thicker bone in his legs and paws as well as a broader head, but he's still well within standard and a healthy weight. A lot of times big bone just means fat or oversized.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I like a tall, lean frame with substantial bone. I dislike truly massive bone, ie matiff like. I probably prefer bone a bit too light than super massive. Many dogs are touted as having massive bone that are nothing more than fat.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

where does a puppy get money to purchase anything??



~Saphira~ said:


> I was looking around and there was a classified add for two puppies which were being sold. It said:
> 
> >>>> "Our puppies purchase good characters <<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't know Doggiedad. GSD are super smart but generally work for free & most are much too upstanding to resort to thuggish thievery...Tho' I wouldn't put a credit card scam past my little Djibouti these days!


----------

